# Pom Poko



## Beastcub (Jun 7, 2008)

any one here even know what i am talking about? so has any one seen this film? if you haven't you need to as its awesome (its a Ghibli film which in general are awesome)

its about these shape shifting tanukis (simplifed to just raccoons for the english dub) trying to save their forest from being developed into a huge housing community development. its based on real events that Hayao Miyazaki witnessed himself when the woods near is dwelling were being developed and as a result the tanukis were all over the surrounding area getting into the trash and being run over. it inspired him to show the plight of japans' remaining wilderness and the film its self is very touching and has some very bitter-sweet moments.
 there is also the unique style of this film and the use of classic japanese culture and folklore in this film is so fun especially with the tanukis turning into various demons drawn in the traditional japanese art style. and there is a hidden spoof off of totoro and kiki in one scene.

its a must see for furries, even if the tanukis in their anthro form look alot like carebears with balls (hence the reason why it never made it to US theaters) its rated PG despite the fuzzy lumps on the male tanukis (but come on that is like a key thing about tanukis, in the english version they tried to "tone down" this fact by calling it their "raccoon pouch")

 this film is so very good, i watched it 6 times now, go see it, i even found it on youtube http://youtube.com/watch?v=sMVF-VTvzwA&amp;feature=related







the tanukis take on many forms, humans, objects, usually they are in an anthro form but also take on their natural forms during the film


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 7, 2008)

It's alright.
Also:
Raccoon Balls.


----------



## Foxie299 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've heard about this ...

Number 1

Actually, considering The Lion King, Who Framed Roger Rabbit and Watership Down are also on the list, it might be worth a watch.  That's some good company it's keeping there.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 7, 2008)

Foxie299 said:


> I've heard about this ...
> 
> Number 1
> 
> Actually, considering The Lion King, Who Framed Roger Rabbit and Watership Down are also on the list, it might be worth a watch.  That's some good company it's keeping there.



waterahip down should be #1 as it its just tramatic all around ( i saw it as a kid and it freaked me out but at the same time i loved it, now i just LOVE the film and read the book which is so good)

the cultural differences make the "raccoon pouches" to friggen strange for most other audiences but its not all that tramatic


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 8, 2008)

My only problem with PomPoko was that it felt way too long.  I had to watch it in parts to enjoy it fully.  

Of course, I've also only seen it in the original language and not dubbed as of yet.  One day, one day.


----------



## Foxie299 (Jun 8, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> waterahip down should be #1 as it its just tramatic all around



Agreed.  I read the book over three sleepless nights and loved it.  (Of course I cried at the end.)  The film was ... wasn't it an early Tarantino flick?


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 8, 2008)

That's funny, my sister was just telling me last night what a great flick this was, with the sort of downbeat eleagic ending you don't see in a kids film very often. Must check out.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 8, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> That's funny, my sister was just telling me last night what a great flick this was, with the sort of downbeat eleagic ending you don't see in a kids film very often. Must check out.



the ending is real bitter sweet but it leaves you feeling fullfilled


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey it's that cartoon about the many uses of testicles


----------



## Lambat (Jun 23, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> It's alright.
> Also:
> Raccoon Balls.




yea, have naughty bits XD have some episodes in you tube


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 23, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Hey it's that cartoon about the many uses of testicles



don't you mean "raccoon pouches"? XD those poor Disney people i am suprized they even took on this one! its really hard to tone down the fact the tanukis not only shape shift but they er...shape shift their "parts"


----------



## Magica (Jun 23, 2008)

I should get it once I get more money. I found on Wiki/IMDB that Jonathan Taylor Thomas is one of the voice actors.


----------



## desiring_change (Jun 23, 2008)

I wrote all about the film for my graduation essay -- which, amazingly, passed!


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 23, 2008)

It was okay. Nothing to cream your pants over.


----------

